# Arthas Deffen



## Macterion (3. Februar 2009)

Mädels .....ich gucke gerade so auf der Giga Hp und sehe gerade das ein showdown zwischen Sephirot und arthas ist...wir müssen doch unser good old Arthas deffen Mensch votet für ihn !



http://www.giga.de/features/charactershowdown/


----------



## Falathrim (3. Februar 2009)

Und wie es der Zufall so will muss man sich dafür bei besagter Seite anmelden...

Gemeldet.


----------



## Megamage (3. Februar 2009)

Die Seite kenn ich aber, kann man Vertrauen.


----------



## BioHazárd88 (3. Februar 2009)

hauptsache mal was gesagt ne ...Giga.de is ne seriöse Seite, gibt dazu auch nen TV-Sender etc. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal... den rest kennt ihr ja ^^


----------



## Duko (3. Februar 2009)

giga.de ist eine vertrauenswürdige Seite, also kein Grund was zu melden.

Alle schön Voten!^^


----------



## Thí (3. Februar 2009)

Ich meld mich doch nicht auf dieser Computerfreakseite an nur um bei einer unsinnigen Abstimmung mitzumachen.
Die Müllen mich dann wieder mit ihren Emails voll.
Ausserdem ist die Community von Giga einfach nicht mein Fall, siehe Abstimmung: Sephiroth (Wer immer das auch ist, irgendein Final Fantasyscheiß) 52% vs Arthas 48%....sagt schon alles über diese Leute dort.


----------



## Musel (3. Februar 2009)

cool mein ewig alter Account gab es noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


klar klick Arthas


----------



## Ahramanyu (3. Februar 2009)

Veni, veni, venias, Gloriosa
Ne me mori facias Generosa

Sephiroth!


----------



## Ollimua (3. Februar 2009)

lol. Mein 10 Jahre alter Account existiert auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/vote für Sephiroth! Ganz klar! Da stinkt Arthas ja mal derbe gegen ab.


----------



## Mondryx (3. Februar 2009)

Sephi 4 the Win!!! Final Fantasy ist tausendmal geiler als WoW, auch wenn ich momentan WoW spiele. Final Fantasy ist einfach einzigartig, und Sephiroth um einiges cooler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meinen Urlaltacc gibt es auch noch. Hab damals, wie viele andere auch, Giga an den Nagel gehängt, als es von NBC verschwunden ist im Kabelfernsehen.


----------



## Salveri (3. Februar 2009)

Erstens: Sephiroth 4tw, Final Fantasy 7 is eh das beste Spiel das es je geben wird ^^

Zweitens: Jetzt habt ihrs geschaft, überlege schon länger wieder mit FF7 anzufangen, nu, das war wohl ein zeichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acuria (3. Februar 2009)

Thí schrieb:


> Ich meld mich doch nicht auf dieser Computerfreakseite an nur um bei einer unsinnigen Abstimmung mitzumachen.
> Die Müllen mich dann wieder mit ihren Emails voll.
> Ausserdem ist die Community von Giga einfach nicht mein Fall, siehe Abstimmung: Sephiroth (Wer immer das auch ist, irgendein Final Fantasyscheiß) *52% vs Arthas 48%....sagt schon alles über diese Leute dort*.




Ahja, weil die Wow Community so viel besser is?


----------



## The Reptil (3. Februar 2009)

sephie 4tw die alte sau   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
best scene bis jetzt in einen pc game ( tot von aeris werd ich im nie verzeihen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
als schurke einteudig fieser und mehr styl als arthi


----------



## Gnarak (3. Februar 2009)

Nenene ..... bei GIGA nie wieder auf die HP. Einmal gemacht und SPAM Mails ohne Ende, Werbung für jeden Schrott. Ne einzige Frechheit !!!


----------



## Timmäh (3. Februar 2009)

"Auf die Knie, nun zeige Demut und winsle um Gnade!"

Und natürlich der allerbeste:

"Erinnerungen, können mir niemals gerecht werden!"


Sephi 4tw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrox (3. Februar 2009)

Sorry, aber:

Sephiroth vs. Arthas?

Da spielt Sephiroth in der eindeutig höheren Liga.

Dabei spiel ich nicht auf Advent Children oder Crisis Core (nunja, halb) an.

Welcher Bösewicht kann von sich schon behaupten einen Spieler so derbe geschockt zu haben.

Beispiel:

Aerith. Ein Charakter der eigentlich zu 100% in jeder Gruppe war. Der Hauptheld rennt nach oben und ZACK! Aerith wird von hinten ermordet. Das war der Moment in dem viele Spieler das erste mal dem Heulen in einem Videospiel waren. Als die Musik einspielte dachte man nurnoch: "Du mieser Arsch!"


Versteht mich nicht Falsch. Arthas ist auch Badass, aber es ist ein Unterschied ob einen das böse korrumpiert oder ob man das Böse ist.


Arthas war bestimmt sein Volk zu führen, Prinz von Lordaeron. Ausgebildet als eine Waffe und von dunklen Mächten gelinkt. Er hat nichtmehr seinen eigenen Verstand.

Sephiroth war nie etwas anderes als eine Waffe. Doch es ist gefährlich wenn Waffen in die falschen Hände geraten. In diesen Falle in seine eigenen. Er hat rausgefunden was er ist. Die reinkarnation von Jenova. Gekommen um den Planeten zu zerstören.

Zu vergleichen wie zwischen Joker (Manche Leute wollen die Welt nur brennen sehen) und Twoface (Entweder man stirbt als Held, oder lebt bis man zu dem wird das man bekämpt) wie man es in The Dark Knight sieht.


----------



## Raindog (3. Februar 2009)

Ich melde mich nicht an, gebe aber auch meinen Senf dazu xD



Sephiroth is _DIE_ Auserwählte! 

Außerdem hat er das Blumenmädchen geonehitet!

Da kann Arthas mit noch so vielen Leichen um sich werfen xD


FF7.... Gott is das lange her.... ich bin alt geworden *heul*


----------



## shartas (3. Februar 2009)

Salveri schrieb:


> Sephiroth 4tw, Final Fantasy 7 is eh das beste Spiel das es je geben wird ^^


----------



## Deanne (3. Februar 2009)

Thí schrieb:


> Ich meld mich doch nicht auf dieser Computerfreakseite an nur um bei einer unsinnigen Abstimmung mitzumachen.
> Die Müllen mich dann wieder mit ihren Emails voll.
> Ausserdem ist die Community von Giga einfach nicht mein Fall, siehe Abstimmung: Sephiroth (Wer immer das auch ist, irgendein Final Fantasyscheiß) 52% vs Arthas 48%....sagt schon alles über diese Leute dort.



In Sachen Idioten-Community sehe ich keinen großen Unterschied zwischen Giga und der WoW-Gemeinde. Das Argument hinkt doch gewaltig. Ich für meinen Teil habe mich auch nicht angemeldet, aber ich denke auch, dass Sephi das Duell gegen Arthas auf jeden Fall gewinnen würde. Irgendwie kommt er teuflischer und bedrohlicher rüber. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass er mit Aeris meinen absoluten Hass-Chara der FF-Serie aus dem Weg geräumt hat. Und die Bezeichnung "Final Fantasyscheiß" finde ich auch nicht ganz passend, denn immerhin ist die Reihe seit Jahren mega-erfolgreich und vor allem der 7. Teil war ein absoluter Meilenstein der Rollenspiel-Geschichte.


----------



## Fanktolas (3. Februar 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Und wie es der Zufall so will muss man sich dafür bei besagter Seite anmelden...
> 
> Gemeldet.



lol auch "wannabe Hilsscheriff" will gelernt sein XD.

OT: Also Ich konnte mit FF nie was anfangen... Ich mein die Story fing ja qasi schon vor meiner PC Zeit an, außerdem istes mir iwie zu "japanisch" (?) und ich glaub auch rundenbasiert, was auch nicht so mein Fall ist, also währ ich mal für Arthas gewesen, aber beim aktuellen natürlich für Diablo^^


----------



## Priester4ever (3. Februar 2009)

guut aber...wer zum geier ist horny?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (3. Februar 2009)

Na,der Thread erreicht ja sein Ziel zu 100%


----------



## Ollimua (3. Februar 2009)

Priester4ever schrieb:


> guut aber...wer zum geier ist horny?^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dungeon Keeper. Ich glaub das war ein Spiel von Bulfrog oder so. 
War ein Strategie-Aufbau-Spiel, wo man sich einen Dungeon aufgebaut hat. War ziemlich witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (3. Februar 2009)

Ob Horny wohl immer horny war ? *g*
Sry der musste sein xD


----------



## Gocu (3. Februar 2009)

Thí schrieb:


> Ich meld mich doch nicht auf dieser Computerfreakseite an nur um bei einer unsinnigen Abstimmung mitzumachen.
> Die Müllen mich dann wieder mit ihren Emails voll.
> Ausserdem ist die Community von Giga einfach nicht mein Fall, siehe Abstimmung: Sephiroth (Wer immer das auch ist, irgendein Final Fantasyscheiß) 52% vs Arthas 48%....sagt schon alles über diese Leute dort.



Naja erstens ist Final Fantasy kein scheiß und 2. ist di Final Fantasy Community größer als die WoW Community. Aber nein dir kommt sowas ja nicht als Lösung in den Kopf oder? Erst denken dann schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. Ach und wenn du was gegen Final Fantasy hast dann kannst du sehr viele Rollenspiele vergessen. Es gibt genug die aus dem ystem aufbauen oder auch vom selben Macher sind...


----------



## Elegost (3. Februar 2009)

buffed macht doch selber werbung für giga mit wegen der wow - sendung , da braucht man wohl kaum den thread zu melden.


----------



## Gocu (3. Februar 2009)

Elegost schrieb:


> buffed macht doch selber werbung für giga mit wegen der wow - sendung , da braucht man wohl kaum den thread zu melden.



Nicht nur deswegen, wie gesagt Giga gibt es schon lang genug und es gibt den eigenen Sender, den eigentlich fast jeder kennt der was mit Spielen oder Computern zu tun hat und der jetzt auch von Premiere übernommen wurde. Also wenn sogar Premiere ihn übernimmt ist die Seite glaube ich seriös genug^^


----------



## asriell (3. Februar 2009)

wow und ff7 zu vergleichen grenzt ja fast schon an ketzerei...
die gesamte geschichte um ff7 is epischer als alles was blizzard jeh gebracht und und auch jemals bringen wird....

mein gott warn das damals nächte und tage mit ff7, heeeeerlich


----------



## Syrics (3. Februar 2009)

Ich, für meinen Teil habe nie ein FF gespielt. Ich kannte nur mal eine die sowas gespielt hat. Fands eigentlich auch ganz cool so. (Soll ja stellenweise ja VERDAMMT schwer sein, also Endgegner etc.) Nur kann ich nicht verstehen dass es wie ein Spiel Gottes behandelt wird...Okay habs nie gespielt aber es intressiert mich auch nicht wirklich. Ich bin kein großer Fan von Runden-basierten Kämpfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ausderdem habe ich den Verdacht dass es übel linear ist. Aber naja ich lasse mich gerne etwas anderem belehren...Aber spielen werd ichs nich ;D


----------



## Zomgolololadin (4. Februar 2009)

Syrics schrieb:


> Ich, für meinen Teil habe nie ein FF gespielt. Ich kannte nur mal eine die sowas gespielt hat. Fands eigentlich auch ganz cool so. (Soll ja stellenweise ja VERDAMMT schwer sein, also Endgegner etc.) Nur kann ich nicht verstehen dass es wie ein Spiel Gottes behandelt wird...Okay habs nie gespielt aber es intressiert mich auch nicht wirklich. Ich bin kein großer Fan von Runden-basierten Kämpfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also erstans Sephi wins ganz klar, zweitens FF ist God! Ein solch spannendes Spiel mit so unglaublich geiler Atmosphäre hab ich bis dato nie wieder gesehen und kenn dabei auch nur die Teile ab 7 an.
Rundenbasiert sind die alten ja doch soweit ich weiss der neuste nicht mehr zumindest als n Kumpel den auf PSP gespielt hat wars ohne Runden.
Final Fantasy ist das non plus ultra geilste ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Much besser als WoW und dabei zock ich WoW seit der Classic Beta und hab nur bei Burning Crusade ne Pause gemacht.

Ich mag beide Spiele aber wenn ich entscheiden müsste - > ganz klar Final Fantasy.

Wer nicht kennt , der hat was verpasst es ist halt mit Story und die geht auch ma zu Ende aber je nachdem wie man spielt kann man n paar Wochen riesen Zocker Spass haben ohne internet und und WoW


----------



## Schlamm (4. Februar 2009)

FF ist in ihrem Genre das Beste, mit gaaaanz viel Abstand. Allein vom Kultfaktor kann Arthas abstinken xD


----------



## Lord Gama (4. Februar 2009)

Sephi war schon echt übel... der war richtig kalt... ich spiel in RPG oft gern die fiese Rolle, aber bei dem hatte ich ne Gänsehaut. 

Ganz klar, da stinkt Arthas ab -> Witzfigur!

*FF VII rauskramt und reinwirft*

Das wird erstmal wieder dauern, bis späta!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (4. Februar 2009)

Ich mag beide nicht besonders. Seppel ist zum Abkotzen overhyped und in jedem MMO, jedem Forum, überall im Internet rennen Milliarden Fanboys rum, von denen der größte Teil "Sephiroth" nicht mal richtig schreiben kann. Außerdem mag ich keine RPGs, in denen man problemlos tote Gruppenmitglieder wiederbeleben kann, bis mal jemand für das olle Drehbuch gekillt wird (Sephiroth->Aerith). Das war nervig in FF7, es war bescheuert in Phantasy Star 2 und vermutlich noch einem Dutzend anderer Konsolenrollis, die heute keiner mehr kennt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Arthas kann ich nicht mehr leiden, seit WotLk einen kleinen Dosenfettsack aus ihm gemacht hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (4. Februar 2009)

*g* Habe für Sathi gestimmt, so böse ist Arthas garnet, der wird im Aktuellen Addon nur Hochgehyped...


----------



## Dregalos (4. Februar 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Und wie es der Zufall so will muss man sich dafür bei besagter Seite anmelden...
> 
> Gemeldet.



lol Falathrim du bob, kennst giga nicht ... zomfg ^^


----------



## Calystro (4. Februar 2009)

ich kenne FF VII nur von der psx aber ich muß mal sagen des spiel hat mich gefesselt , allein dafür  vote 4 sephi :-D 

klaut arti das schwert , dann war´s das schon *provozier*


----------



## Nuffing (4. Februar 2009)

Sorry aber Arthas ist und war ein Pups Gegen Sephirot!^^


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Februar 2009)

Wtf Giga man?
Sorry aber Giga ist seit 10 Jahren nichtmehr cool.. und son Showdown kann sich auch nurn 11 Jähriger ausgedacht haben.


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Februar 2009)

Wieso kennst du Horny net
Horny is GOTT  ^^

btw: um was gehts in dem Thread egtl?? Spam?
Öhm ich find Sephirot besser ^^


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2009)

sephiroth > arthas

arthas ist doch nur so ein wanabe dd und hat dk rerollt weil palas einfach mist sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber .. sephiroth hach <3 final fantasy und <3 kindom hearts (2)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber da kein giga account = nix vote^^


----------



## sp4rky (4. Februar 2009)

The schrieb:


> sephie 4tw die alte sau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und dann noch in einem pc game das eigentlich ein ps1 game ist/war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ach ja und die gesamte ff reihe ist der hammer, schade das mittlerweile meine ps1 und meine ps2 kaputt sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Wieso kennst du Horny net
> Horny is GOTT  ^^
> 
> btw: um was gehts in dem Thread egtl?? Spam?
> Öhm ich find Sephirot besser ^^



horny = der billige diablo abklatsch aus dungeon keepers oder so? ....
horny ist kein gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2009)

The schrieb:


> sephie 4tw die alte sau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



emulator? ...
das war ps1 game ;P

aeris dies .. hach ja ^^
wers nid kennt -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9cvsdVnfws


----------



## sp4rky (4. Februar 2009)

> emulator? ...
> das war ps1 game ;P



es kam dann auch für pc, aber es als das beste pc game zu bezeichnen ist schon witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2009)

hmm echt? ich habs noch auf meiner ps1 gepielt ..


----------



## Berserkerkitten (4. Februar 2009)

Wurde auch für PC umgesetzt, mit einer leicht abgeänderten Übersetzung. Inzwischen kann man es mit entsprechenden Tools sogar auf ner PSP spielen, sieht aber gruselig aus...


----------



## The Reptil (4. Februar 2009)

> best scene bis jetzt in einen pc game



hab es natürlich auch auf der ps1 gespielt ^^
also sagen wir computerspiel


----------



## Tabuno (4. Februar 2009)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Meinen Urlaltacc gibt es auch noch. Hab damals, wie viele andere auch, Giga an den Nagel gehängt, als es von NBC verschwunden ist im Kabelfernsehen.


/sign. Kann es zwar noch auf Premiere schauen aber irgendwie langweilig.


----------



## HGVermillion (4. Februar 2009)

Die neue umfage ist dämlich, Diablo, den eigentlich jeder kennt und der dazu noch von Blizzard ist, gegen den wesentlich cooleren aber fast unbekannten Horny von den schon vor langer zeit geschossenen Jungs und Mädels von Bullfrogg :/ 

Warum nicht gleich Guybrush gegen den unbekannten Helden aus Gothic. 
Diablo gegen Vader wäre besser gewesen.

Ich merk gerade ich vermisse Dungeon Keeper, davon ein Remake 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber die rechte liegen ja bei EA.


----------



## Captain Kitsu (4. Februar 2009)

Thí schrieb:


> Ich meld mich doch nicht auf dieser Computerfreakseite an nur um bei einer unsinnigen Abstimmung mitzumachen.
> Die Müllen mich dann wieder mit ihren Emails voll.
> Ausserdem ist die Community von Giga einfach nicht mein Fall, siehe Abstimmung: Sephiroth (Wer immer das auch ist, irgendein Final Fantasyscheiß) 52% vs Arthas 48%....sagt schon alles über diese Leute dort.



Hrm...ich lese die Worte...ich kann den Sinn ungefähr verstehen....aber der Grund, warum du uns das nun mitteilen musstest bleibt mir vollkommen verborgen.

Naja...aber wer Sephiroth nicht kennt (und sich trotzdem rausnimmt ihn schlechtzumachen)

@topic:

Zugegeben, ich hätte auch für Sephiroth gevoted. Auch wenn Arthas, was Bösewichte angeht ganz weit oben in der Stil-Liga mitspielt.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2009)

ach no way wer ff 7 kennt und septhiroth kennt der votet für ihn
arthas ohne sein schwert = low


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ach no way wer ff 7 kennt und septhiroth kennt der votet für ihn
> arthas ohne sein schwert = low



Ja, Warcraft Story-knowledge failed.
Arthas ohne den Lichkönig = low, das Schwert ist nur das Sahnehäubchen..


----------



## Zez (4. Februar 2009)

Macterion schrieb:


> Mädels .....ich gucke gerade so auf der Giga Hp und sehe gerade das ein showdown zwischen Sephirot und arthas ist...wir müssen doch unser good old Arthas deffen Mensch votet für ihn !


Bei mir war gerade eben Darth Vader vs X
...
Punkt ging an DV, aber wenn ich Arthas vs Seph gesehen hätte, würde meine Stimme für Seph stimmen - <3 FF


----------



## Syane (5. Februar 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Ich merk gerade ich vermisse Dungeon Keeper, davon ein Remake
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich meine hier leztens gelesen zu haben das die Rechte jezt in irgendeiner asiatischen spiele sschmiede liegen ..also wurde verkauft ..meine ich ...

Ansonsten ...würds mir echt schwierig fallen Diablo gegen Horny zu Voten ....weil.. Hm ja ich hab hier einiege Diablo Bücher <3  und natürlich das Spiel auch viel gezockt...


Andererseits habe ich auch Dungeonkeeper1+2 daliegen  und das macht echt riesenlaune! Horny der imp Knechter und grausame Dungeon schrecken...


ich würd mich da wohl enthalten.



Bei Arthas vs Saphiroth hätte ich auch für Saphi gestimmt ..aus dem Grund das ich als kleines Kind schon angefangen habe ff 7,8 zu spielen ..und von der Tollen Welt echt gefesselt war ...scheiß auf Winni Poo! Die Warcraft Story mag ich zwar auch doch ist Arthas dort nicht mein Favorit ...ich mag mehr Sylvanas.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Ich meine hier leztens gelesen zu haben das die Rechte jezt in irgendeiner asiatischen spiele sschmiede liegen ..also wurde verkauft ..meine ich ...



Richtig. Da soll in Fernost ein MMO draus werden. Eine Portierung für uns westliche Teufel ist derzeit nicht geplant.


----------



## Zez (5. Februar 2009)

http://www.giga.de/features/characterdatabase/7841/1/
Der CHar > all!


----------

